# Serpentine Belt not moving.



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Went out and started the plow truck today and the smoke was flying. The Serpentine Belt was not moving. I wonder what is stuck? 

1999 Ford F150 5.4 L


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

AC compressor comes to mind first. Take the belt off and see what won't spin?


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Banksy;1852127 said:


> AC compressor comes to mind first. Take the belt off and see what won't spin?


That is what I plan on doing tomorrow. I sure hope it is not the AC compressor.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Remove the belt and spin everything.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

dieselss;1852156 said:


> Remove the belt and spin everything.


Thumbs Up Will do!

To dark now.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

dieselss;1852156 said:


> Remove the belt and spin everything.


Fantastic idea!!


----------



## BIG NICKY (Aug 17, 2014)

on my ram it was the alternator


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

BIG NICKY;1852187 said:


> on my ram it was the alternator


I will know in the morning. I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Might snow tonight better check it now...

























Im busy in the morning, the suspense is killing me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Rick547;1852133 said:


> That is what I plan on doing tomorrow. I sure hope it is not the AC compressor.


Yes, that's a important acc for the winter.....


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1852367 said:


> Yes, that's a important acc for the winter.....


It actually helps you're defroster. And no I'm not being a smartass lll


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Whiffyspark;1852378 said:


> It actually helps you're defroster. And no I'm not being a smartass lll


Provides drier air.

Sounds like a straight up plow truck and a simple by pass of the A/C is a cheap fix. The lack A/C won't hurt.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1852367 said:


> Yes, that's a important acc for the winter.....


It is when I found out that some of the Ford AC Compressors are direct and do not have a clutch. 

Frigin Fords!


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1852356 said:


> Might snow tonight better check it now...
> 
> Im busy in the morning, the suspense is killing me.


You should have written earlier. To many Rum and Diet Cokes.

You will just have to wait until tomorrow. LOL!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Rick547;1852531 said:


> It is when I found out that some of the Ford AC Compressors are direct and do not have a clutch.
> 
> Frigin Fords!


Really. I'm gunna have to ask which ones.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

the red ones


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Man....I got white ones


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You should take the belt off and spin everything to determine what is frozen.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Anybody have a pic of the red ones?

I'd like to see one.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

dieselss;1852156 said:


> Remove the belt and spin everything.


Beat ya to it Mark


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss;1853002 said:


> Beat ya to it Mark


I know, and Banksy beat you to it. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Darn dial up modem


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Darn dial up modem


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Banksy;1852127 said:


> AC compressor comes to mind first. Take the belt off and see what won't spin?


WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!

Called the wrecker and sent it to my preferred repair shop because I had no way to recover the A/C charge.


----------

